# Sometimes you cannot do a disposal grinder?



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> That s-trap would never fly here.


Just about anyplace


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

I am on a septic system and have had a disposal since 1999 w no problems BUT I don't put much down it, mostly just rinse off the plates. Some people seem to think even dishwashers are disposals.


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

I'd be more concerned about some bleaches, some dish washer additives, softener salts, and HD cleaners killing the flora and fauna in the septic tank, grease can be pumped out every few years.

In fly over country many homestead systems run the softener and laundry into the a separate tile to cut down on septic tank failures.

I'm wondering if someone crashed their septic by flushing old antibiotic Meds?:jester:

Useless factoid: Brussels has the 3rd highest Cocaine consumption based on sewer samples just barely behind Amsterdam and London....
Yes, Virginia the USG also does spy on its citizens by testing their wastewater to determine were to focus drug enforcement efforts......:blink:


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

WA is one of the states that banned phosphates in detergents. I heard some people on the eastern side went to Idaho for it. I think technology handled it though, the laundry comes out clean enough.


----------

